# Tren Extreme (ph)



## zombul (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this product.I was offered a good deal on alot of it and was curious if any of you guys have tried it?


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 21, 2007)

no, but have heard good things


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no, but have heard good things



What exactly have you heard Nacho?


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 21, 2007)

Tren-Xtreme by American Cellular Labs - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Tren-Xtreme by American Cellular Labs - Bodybuilding.com Forums



I have read that one already, but thanks for taking the time to try and help bro.Anymore?


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is a thread i found don't know if you have seen it


Tren Xtreme issues - Bodybuilding.com Forums


Also check this out supposed to be same product but 1/2 the price

TFSupplements : halo-tren, Winadrol, Xtreme Tren, M-drol, Halovar, H-drol P-plex, Epistane, Halo-tren,)


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 22, 2007)

hmn not sure why 2nd link not working try this


TFSupplements : halo-tren, Winadrol, Xtreme Tren, M-drol, Halovar, H-drol P-plex, Epistane, Halo-tren,


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ncbodybuilder25 (Jun 24, 2009)

tren xtreme is good...i used it put 60 lbs on bench in a month and got up to 560 on squat....u keep thgains to...its hard on ur balls though be careful....i took it for 10 weeks bc i had multiple comps....not a good idea...6 weeks is good enough


----------



## tren_extreme (Dec 14, 2009)

tren extreme makes you super strong and huge.


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2009)

tren_extreme said:


> tren extreme makes you super strong and huge.



lmao, shameless self promotion? move thready?


----------

